# Newbie with 340



## Mark henderson (Oct 21, 2017)

i inheareted property that included a Ford 340 tractor. It starts and runs but the power steering is intermittent. I’m new to tractors, how do I check power steering fluid? Also, I don’t find a hydraulic reservoir, how do I check hyd. Fluid? Thanks in advance for helping a rookie.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

First of all get an owner/operators manual for your tractor.
Originals and reprints can usually be found on ebay. It will ve chock full of important info you need.
The ps pump is the front left corner of the engine. Left/right is Always when you are sitting in the seat. Open the cap and fill till it almost spills over. If that doesnt help my next step would be to change the filter.
Filter is in the reservoir of the pump. You have to pull the pump then pull the cover off the pump to change it. Order one from tour local CNH dealer.
You would be wise to also buy a repair manual for your tractor. The I&T FO-41 will cover about 95% of your tractor. They are cheap - $30 and darned well worth the money. Those 3 cylinder Ford tractors are outstanding, totally bullet proof machines.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum from another user. Underdog gave good advice. The Owner's manual (also available on Amazon) will tell you where to check things, on what intervals, and in most cases what to look for in checking. The sight port to see the level of the hydraulic fluid (fluid for hydraulics is combined with rear axle fluid) is located by your right heel when sitting on the tractor. Do you have a front end loader? There is also a manuals button at the top of the Tractor Forums home page. I bought my current tractor in March and on my profile I wrote a lessons learned article for newbie owners you might find interesting.


----------



## Mark henderson (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you both for your help, I’ll search for those manuals, will 303 hyd fluid work for hyd and power steering? Oh... what is CNH dealer?


----------



## Mark henderson (Oct 21, 2017)

Graysonr said:


> Welcome to the Tractor Forum from another user. Underdog gave good advice. The Owner's manual (also available on Amazon) will tell you where to check things, on what intervals, and in most cases what to look for in checking. The sight port to see the level of the hydraulic fluid (fluid for hydraulics is combined with rear axle fluid) is located by your right heel when sitting on the tractor. Do you have a front end loader? There is also a manuals button at the top of the Tractor Forums home page. I bought my current tractor in March and on my profile I wrote a lessons learned article for newbie owners you might find interesting.


I do have a front end loader. Where do I fill the hyd. Fluid?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

If you don't see a separate reservoir tank, it operates from the tractor hydraulics also. While you're at it, you might check the transmission fluid as well......both sight holes usually have a square fitting, both on the right side, both about the same dimension up the side of the cast housings. Most people use universal tractor fluid in everything except engine crankcase. Tractor Supply, Napa, and many others sell this. While checking, you are looking to see that it is clear or slightly colored, but not milky or cloudy. Recommend you follow this link and get the manuals for yours: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ford+340+tractor+manual
If you can be a bit patient, read the operators manual before proceeding. It can save you self imposed grieve.


----------



## Mark henderson (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for the help, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

You are most welcome.....let us know how things turn out. Photos are always good too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

CNH = New Holland Dealer...


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Mark henderson said:


> Thanks for the help, greatly appreciated.


Most of us use a generic UTF ( Universal tractor fluid) or HyTrans (hydraulic/transmission) .
Look on the jug or pail to insure it says it meets Ford 134D specs.
One jug or pail to keep on hand for hydraulics, rear end, loader and power steering - everything but the engine.
A loader that size and vintage is most likely run off a pump on the front of the engine. It will have a shaft hooked to the center of the front pully. If so, the loader reservoir will be in one of the loader uprights on the side of the tractor. Look for a fill cap, vent cap or large plug to fill and probably a small plug on the same upright somewhere lower to check level.

PS, CNH = Case New Holland = Fiat (I think)
They are now "the dealer" for what was Ford tractors.


----------



## Mark henderson (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the help, let me know if I’m getting annoying, I have thick skin. Didn’t find sight glasses, but I traced hyd lines to the left upright frame, where the top arm of of the bucket attaches, is this frame the hyd reservoir, and is this cap the hyd fluid fill? (See pic)


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes that is most likely the fill point. Look below for a check plug somewhere.
There should be a crossover pipe or hose and both uprights are used for the reservoir. Check plug could be anywhere on either upright - inside, outside, fore, aft, etc.
No sight glasses. Probably dip stick on shift cover for transmission? Check plug for rear end and tractor hyds - (not loader hyds if you have a front pump) is square plug on oval shaped pump on lower right side behind/under foot board. Might have to clean oil, crud to find it. Fill for rear end is a cap on top of differential behind your right butt cheek.


----------



## Randy V (Nov 24, 2018)

It helped me a lot. Not new to tractors just my 340. What is where.


----------



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

Old filters can be an issue I’d replace them all and probably all the hydraulic fluid as well, I don’t know what you call it but basically the filter media swells up and is literally like jello I know having crushed them. It can affect hydraulic operations all over the place.


----------

